# Anyone interested in an unofficial, non sanctioned SMF Throwdown?



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 15, 2017)

It's Now official!!!! We have throwdowns back as long as there is participation! 


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/260092/are-you-ready-to-rumble-march-2017-throwdown-time



Just what the title says. I'll set up a throw down if there is enough interest. Please vote in the poll.



If there's enough interest I'll come up with a voting panel made up of non-participants. More than likely the only award will be bragging rights, we'll see!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 15, 2017)

Sounds fun. If I don't cook, I'd be happy to judge...JJ


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 15, 2017)

I'll judge if you need me to.  Looks like my weekends may be tied up for a while...


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 15, 2017)

Dirt,

The Poll is not responding to my attempt to vote.

Thanks,

John


----------



## browneyesvictim (Mar 15, 2017)

I guess everybody is crashing at Cases house! Seriously though... looks like your poll expired in 1999 and wont me vote.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 15, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> I guess everybody is crashing at Cases house! Seriously though... looks like your poll expired in 1999 and wont me vote.


It's that darn Y2K crap!  Gotta be!


----------



## phatbac (Mar 15, 2017)

I have never done a throw down, but i would love to try! count me in!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 15, 2017)

Well crap on the poll! Not sure why it won't work!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 15, 2017)

That's crazy I set the expiration for March, 19 2017. Must be a SMF glitch!

So with that said post here if you're interested and skip the poll!


----------



## cmayna (Mar 15, 2017)

Got my  VW camper all loaded up and ready to head to Origun.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 15, 2017)

cmayna said:


> Got my  VW camper all loaded up and ready to head to Origun.


^^^^ old hippie!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 15, 2017)

I am in.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 15, 2017)

Okay I think there will be enough interest so I will post the official thread Friday!!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 16, 2017)

Poll is fixed! Maybe a little late...JJ


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 16, 2017)

Case,

I sent you a PM on this topic. I think its a great idea just want to work out a few details with you.

Brian


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 16, 2017)

I have missed throwdowns!  I am in!


----------



## jokensmoken (Mar 16, 2017)

I would love to...I've been wanting to go to a good ole throw down... Unfortunately I'm in Michigan and you're like 2000 miles away...


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 16, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> I would love to...I've been wanting to go to a good ole throw down... Unfortunately I'm in Michigan and you're like 2000 miles away...



It's all done on the forum.   Don't have to leave your house.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 16, 2017)

c farmer said:


> It's all done on the forum. Don't have to leave your house.


Yep that's right! If you can post a photo you can participate!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 16, 2017)

Okay everyone, big update coming on this. Keep you eyes peeled in this forum.

Looking forward to getting the Throwdowns back on the boards!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hey everyone sorry for the delay. Keep your eyes peeled here. I will be posting the Throwdown post tomorrow March 19th.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 23, 2017)

GEEZ!!!  I guess I forgot to post this here!!!

Plenty of time to get your entries submitted! Going to be some great prizes!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/260092/are-you-ready-to-rumble-march-2017-throwdown-time


----------

